

IBM Claims Twitter Infringes On At Least 3 Of Its Patents - adidash
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/04/ibm-claims-twitter-infringes-on-at-least-3-of-its-patents-according-to-twitters-latest-s-1-update/

======
kvprashant
Oh yes. Always been using IBM for that!

------
rscale
The U.S. patents in question:

6,957,224: Efficient retrieval of uniform resource locators;
[https://www.google.com/patents/US6957224](https://www.google.com/patents/US6957224)

7,072,849: Method for presenting advertising in an interactive service;
[https://www.google.com/patents/US7072849](https://www.google.com/patents/US7072849)

7,099,862: Programmatic discovery of common contacts.
[https://www.google.com/patents/US7099862](https://www.google.com/patents/US7099862)

